# You Gotta Be Kidding Me!!!



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

I know, the cost of a happy meal has gone up.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

hey look! chicken salad! :thumbup: ~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You know all those "electricians" and handy men who advertise on craigslist for $20 an hour? Well, this is the result.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Who cares? That chicken sandwich looks amazing, I want one right now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> hey look! chicken salad! :thumbup: ~CS~



Oh look! a 'Chicken Steve's' Drive through....:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

So......Chickenman......when you see a chicken joint like this, do you get hungry or does genocide....maybe canibalism, pop into your head??:laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I love Hardee's man, they can put a real hurting on your hunger with that $5 brown bag special. :thumbsup:


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Worked at Hardee's when I was in high school . They had great food back in the day .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I love Hardee's man, they can put a real hurting on your hunger with that $5 brown bag special. :thumbsup:


 
That $5 brown bag special can put a real hurting on your gut........especially that crunchy ass hot dog :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> That $5 brown bag special can put a real hurting on your gut........especially that crunchy ass hot dog :laughing:


Wheew BUDDY!! Just mentioning their hot dogs makes me have to run to the bathroom! :jester:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> hey look! chicken salad! :thumbup: ~CS~


that will be u, later!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I love Hardee's man, they can put a real hurting on your hunger with that $5 brown bag special. :thumbsup:


On the west coast they are called Car'ls Jr.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> On the west coast they are called Car'ls Jr.


Wtf is a carls jr


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Oh look! a 'Chicken Steve's' Drive through....:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


Oh pissa, as if it wasn't already impossible to understand the drive thru order taker.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

An AFCI will fix that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Wtf is a carls jr


They are big around here. They started out in the early 50s, like "in and out".


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Burgerville USA is the best burger chain joint there is but it's only in Oregon and Washington


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I will keep an eye open if I'm ever up there.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

*You got to be kidding me!*

This was in affluent part of where I live. I was asked to give a quote on this hackery a while back.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> This was in affluent part of where I live. I was asked to give a quote on this hackery a while back.


:laughing: Gotta love it man. Anything to make a buck, right? What are you gonna do, hit them with a high price or T&M?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

zac said:


> This was in affluent part of where I live. I was asked to give a quote on this hackery a while back.



......the truth about glory holes.....yeesh! :blink:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> :laughing: Gotta love it man. Anything to make a buck, right? What are you gonna do, hit them with a high price or T&M?


There was quite the laundry list. I told him T&M for sure.
This was two years ago so I'm assuming he got a better offer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> There was quite the laundry list. I told him T&M for sure.
> This was two years ago so I'm assuming he got a better offer.


2 years ago! You bet he found someone cheaper. :laughing:

Although, I did a work shop addition on a guys house, and I had previously given him a price for it more than a year in advance. Sometimes you just never know do ya? :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I work with a lot of Realtor's and home inspectors and when the homeowner calls me they are usually probing to see how critical the situation(s) are. If I majored in scare tactics and carried a binder full of pictures of burnt homes I would be financially better off! Consequently I get a lot of crap work!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> I work with a lot of Realtor's and home inspectors and when the homeowner calls me they are usually probing to see how critical the situation(s) are. If I majored in scare tactics and carried a binder full of pictures of burnt homes I would be financially better off! Consequently I get a lot of crap work!


Yeah, I hear ya. I find myself in these mixes quite often as well. The kind of jobs where its a crappy mess from the get-go, and its a crappy mess when I finish. The only difference being that now it passes an inspection.

Id much prefer small construction and remodel jobs to this stuff. But just like you, the bills got to get paid one way or another.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:lol: In the very first picture, my immediate reaction was to make a bunch of sarcastic comments about the "bacon swiss crispy" sandwiches. Glad to see I'm in good company.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. I find myself in these mixes quite often as well. The kind of jobs where its a crappy mess from the get-go, and its a crappy mess when I finish. The only difference being that now it passes an inspection.
> 
> Id much prefer small construction and remodel jobs to this stuff. But just like you, the bills got to get paid one way or another.


Yeah I had a lady call me this Friday all in a hurry. They had radiant ceiling heat that was removed. By southern CA code the seller (her) had to provide wall heaters for the new buyer. Well she needed a quote over the phone....la da da....I gave her a quote that varied by $300. I told her I needed to see the type of breakers and job before i committed to anything. Well she was floored! She told me (first prefacing that she is not an electrician) that she saw a you tube video and it was a thirty minute process per unit. 
I explained to her that it is twenty minutes just for prepping!
Oh yeah when I first picked up the phone she said she had a friend who had an electrical license but wanted to call someone who new what they were doing  I should have hung up there!
She said she would call back yesterday!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> :lol: In the very first picture, my immediate reaction was to make a bunch of sarcastic comments about the "bacon swiss crispy" sandwiches. Glad to see I'm in good company.


Nothing but a classy bunch hanging around this joint. Everybody's a full time electrician, and an out of work comedian. :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

This lady wanted me to replace a fixture she had installed previously by someone she knew. The only reason I got the job was because it was a kitchen remodel....eye way!


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

zac said:


> This was in affluent part of where I live. I was asked to give a quote on this hackery a while back.


 
Just remember the only difference between affluent and effluent is one vowel.:whistling2:


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

What!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Joefixit2 said:


> Just remember the only difference between affluent and effluent is one vowel.:whistling2:


Thanks, you (try) to learn something everyday!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

zac said:


> This lady wanted me to replace a fixture she had installed previously by someone she knew. The only reason I got the job was because it was a kitchen remodel....eye way!


now that's true hack!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

A lady calls me out to her home. Tells me that the gardener hit a cord that feeds a fountain and is on fire. After looking it over I notice that the cord is not g.f.c.i. protected and fed from a thirty amp breaker! The breaker never tripped and the gardener is lucky he didn't get lit up! The actual cord was also draped in a pool of water before entering fountain.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Carls Jr is basically a west coast Hardees. The signage and everything is more or less the same, but I've never been in one.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a way to close off an open box. 










And when you don't have a bender.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That looks like the work of an electricista sin papeles.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> hey look! chicken salad! :thumbup: ~CS~


I once wired a chicken take out joint for a guy named Steve, he named it Chic EZ Chicken.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Service Call said:


> Here's a way to close off an open box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35492
> ...


No straps but hey and extra towel rack!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

NC EET said:


> Carls Jr is basically a west coast Hardees. The signage and everything is more or less the same, but I've never been in one.


Yes But Carls Jr came out first. I sure they were in la around the 50s and maybe even earlier.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Carl's Jr is who owns Hardees, & they (Hardees) do a @%$$ poor job of making the Carl's Jr menu. Of the larger burger chains like McD's. Burger King, Wendy's, & Carl's Jr, I think Carl's is the best, but some of the smaller chains & local burger joints can out do the big chains.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah alright. I don't eat fast food and haven't in years. When I was in California for 4 months the only fast food I ate was El Pollo Loco.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

NC EET said:


> Ah alright. I don't eat fast food and haven't in years. When I was in California for 4 months the only fast food I ate was El Pollo Loco.


If you get a chance try Juan pollo. Another so cal favorite. Kind of like el pollo loco but not commercialized. You can get two whole chickens all cut up, large beans, large potato salad, large chicken/rice stuff they make, two bags of tortillas (10) and two large salsas. $27 and change. Bomb!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I did some work for them years ago. Carl's Jr. was started in the '40s, Hardees in '60s. Both are owned by CKE Restaurants, however CKE is short for Carl Karcher Enterprises, the "Carl" of Carl's Jr. When I drove through Wyoming last summer, I saw where there are both restaurants in the same freeway exit.

My new favorite is a smaller, but growing, chain here in California called "The Habit". Simple short menu, great char burgers. They started as a beach burger joint near Santa Barbara, so everything inside is surfer themed.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

JRaef said:


> I did some work for them years ago. Carl's Jr. was started in the '40s, Hardees in '60s. Both are owned by CKE Restaurants, however CKE is short for Carl Karcher Enterprises, the "Carl" of Carl's Jr. When I drove through Wyoming last summer, I saw where there are both restaurants in the same freeway exit.
> 
> My new favorite is a smaller, but growing, chain here in California called "The Habit". Simple short menu, great char burgers. They started as a beach burger joint near Santa Barbara, so everything inside is surfer themed.


Thanks will try when I go up to Morro bay this May.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I was working next to a home when I notice a weekend warrior project.
Not really a big deal but was wondering how many times he has gone to the depot and how many times back to complete this project! I'm assuming he will have a hard time attaching the pipe to the fixture with the mounting brackets at hand. None the less my job went nice, except for the pvc glue I poured (on accident) on a fresh open wound. I think the home owner thought I got shocked!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

This doesn't reflect the hack work I run across, but I thought the thread would still suit. These rascals were on a job I did. Pretty classic!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Pulled this out of a BK. They swore they wernt spraying water on it. :whistling2:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Char broiled!!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I grew up eating Del Taco. There was no end to the amount of greasy quesadillas that I could consume as a teenager.


And then I started ordering the half pound (or full pound, I cant remember) burritos. MAN!!!! I wish they would open up some Del Taco's here in NC. Cheap, easy, greasy, and awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Mmmm


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

To are you from southern ca?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> To are you from southern ca?


Not sure who your question was aimed at. Yes, I grew up in California and Arizona. I joined the army at 20, bounced around a little, and ended up in NC.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Not sure who your question was aimed at. Yes, I grew up in California and Arizona. I joined the army at 20, bounced around a little, and ended up in NC.


Towards you, sorry. You must have been stationed at camp lejeune and married a local?
I worked at fort Irwin for a short hot late spring and just outside is the birth of the first Del Taco. Its in a beautiful place called Barstow, oh how i miss that inferno!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> Towards you, sorry. You must have been stationed at camp lejeune and married a local?
> I worked at fort Irwin for a short hot late spring and just outside is the birth of the first Del Taco. Its in a beautiful place called Barstow, oh how i miss that inferno!


Ft. Bragg actually, and yes, I married a southern woman and settled down here with our 3 kids. 

Del Taco and In & Out, I miss em. But the food here is awesome. And i live in a city with several different ethnic groups, so needless to say, there is all kids of great hole in the wall places to eat. Southern food, Indian food, Greek food, lots of Asian places, NY deli's and pizzeria, Soul food......

Hot dang buddy! I need to go make myself a sandwich now. :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Not a big deal....but you got to be kidding me!
Captain Hook!!!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

There is worse. At least the joint is facing downward.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Well at least the fan was attached to the ceiling joists!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

zac said:


> View attachment 39130
> 
> 
> Well at least the fan was attached to the ceiling joists!



My fan is mounted like that.
When I went to replace it, I didn't have a box anywhere, so just put up the new one the same way.:whistling2:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Yeah well the lady is paying me. To make it worse it's in a baby's room. Up above it's blown insulation with rat pellets in the mix. I came prepared because this is sadly typical.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

jbfan said:


> My fan is mounted like that.
> When I went to replace it, I didn't have a box anywhere, so just put up the new one the same way.:whistling2:


 We've actually ran across two fans in the past several months that didn't work and when we dropped the canopies they were just hanging there with no wiring, no box, nothing. They were just put there to help sell the places I guess. damn house flippers.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

zac said:


> Towards you, sorry. You must have been stationed at camp lejeune and married a local? I worked at fort Irwin for a short hot late spring and just outside is the birth of the first Del Taco. Its in a beautiful place called Barstow, oh how i miss that inferno!


Barstow , what a toilet.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

erics37 said:


> Burgerville USA is the best burger chain joint there is but it's only in Oregon and Washington


Five guys.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Jake's Wayback Burgers


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

chris.w said:


> Five guys.


They accommodate non-meat eaters, so they make my list


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Taco shop clean up. .. Eye way! Buried boxes, no gfcis, devices and boxes not rated for wet locations. But great food and no cookarachas!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I just shake my head sometimes and laugh.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> I just shake my head sometimes and laugh.


Well you do live in North Mexico, the standards of wiring are about the same.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chris.w said:


> Five guys.


...makes the worst burgers and fries ever.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MTW said:


> ...makes the worst burgers and fries ever.


Thats what ive heard. there is one in my city, haven't eaten there yet, probably wont due to the common disappointment that i hear from people.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> ...makes the worst burgers and fries ever.


:no:WRONG!!!

If they do it's because they don't know how to do it like they do in the South!
Only complaint I have is they bring out your fries in a wheel barrow!:laughing:
Don't ever order two orders of fries for two people, one is more than enough!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Ever see a pancake wet location box?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

We don't need no stinking straps!


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> Barstow , what a toilet.


 Barstow is not a toilet, it is a urinal, Newberry Springs is the toilet! LOL BTW, I work in Adelanto and its a bidet!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> Who cares? That chicken sandwich looks amazing, I want one right now.


But they rarely look anything like the displayed pictures !


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

zac said:


> I just shake my head sometimes and laugh.


A bit of tape will fix that ?
So shouldn't cost much !
Right ?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chris.w said:


> Five guys.





JHFWIC said:


> Jake's Wayback Burgers


If you ever seen the kitchens you never want to eat food again


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

meadow said:


> If you ever seen the kitchens you never want to eat food again


The 5 guys kitchen is not hidden from view.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

triden said:


> The 5 guys kitchen is not hidden from view.


Only part of it can be seen, at least around here.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

meadow said:


> Only part of it can be seen, at least around here.


And you don't see what's crawling around at night!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

zac said:


> And you don't see what's crawling around at night!




Or what the employees do when no one is watching  One place I wont mention (wasn't 5 guys) the employees would take out the trash then use the same gloves to assemble sandwiches.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

meadow said:


> Or what the employees do when no one is watching  One place I wont mention (wasn't 5 guys) the employees would take out the trash then use the same gloves to assemble sandwiches.


They even do that at Subway. c'mon now!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Interesting. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dthurmond said:


> Worked at Hardee's when I was in high school . They had great food back in the day .


I did also. 3 for a $1 hamburgers. My buddies would come through and order 3 burgers and the bag would be so full I had a hard time getting it through the window. Great times. Only job I ever walked out on. Crazy bitch **** for a manager.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

zac said:


> View attachment 70153
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk




I remember those first generation CFLs. Magnetic ballast and detachable bi-pin lamp. Lasted for eternity. I miss those days


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

zac said:


> View attachment 70153
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Geez, why wouldn't you just stick an extension ring under the keyless.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Geez, why wouldn't you just stick an extension ring under the keyless.


Two reasons:

1) They would then have to bend the EMT or buy the preformed fittings!

2) They would have a hard time trying to figure out where to insert the plug!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a you gotta be kidding me post:

I guess it isn't PC to use the word gang anymore.
What ever happens to settling a gang war by having a good old Westside Story dance contest?


Police in Charlotte, N.C., say an argument between two groups of people who knew each other led to the death of an armed suspect.

Chief Kerr Putney of the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department says a group of individuals with a history of feuding were at the Northlake Mall and got into an altercation shortly after 2 p.m. on Thursday, and gun shots were fired.

An off-duty officer who was working at the mall heard the shots and responded to the scene, Putney says in a.

Putney adds the officer confronted the armed person who pointed a gun in his direction, and the officer then “fired his service weapon.”

Authorities says the suspect, who was identified as 18-year-old Daquan Westbrook, was given emergency aid, but medics pronounced him dead shortly afterward.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lady lost power at her sub panels. 
I restored the power and told her to start saving money for some clean up!


























Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> Lady lost power at her sub panels.
> I restored the power and told her to start saving money for some clean up!
> View attachment 71217
> View attachment 71225
> ...


I've scene this before. Homeowner wants a bid to do work. Says he can help!
















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Client wants to help? Pay in cash and feed me while I work.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> Who cares? That chicken sandwich looks amazing, I want one right now.



But they never ever look like the pictures !

:no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like the hex bit is still in the fan box bolt/screw lol.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Home passed home inspection for mortgage and I was called for no power to water heater. And this is what I found. Ended up being breaker was pulled off the buss and was ok. Just had to be pushed back on. Suggested a panel replacement.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Geeez! And that passed eh?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> Home passed home inspection for mortgage and I was called for no power to water heater. And this is what I found. Ended up being breaker was pulled off the buss and was ok. Just had to be pushed back on. Suggested a panel replacement.


Must have been a very knowledgeable home inspector huh?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kinda like the melted conductor in the furnace breaker I just saw.... Home was just inspected and sold.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> Home passed home inspection for mortgage and I was called for no power to water heater. And this is what I found. Ended up being breaker was pulled off the buss and was ok. Just had to be pushed back on. Suggested a panel replacement.


Panels like that I try not to shut off the main.It may not come back on! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

zac said:


> Panels like that I try not to shut off the main.It may not come back on!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sometimes tempting to turn them off so they have to be replaced. Had one that I had to turn off and even in the off position it stayed on. Lol


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I don't know what it is with the drive through's around here...but you gotta be kidding me! 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Million dollar home....
You can't tell but it's off ground at least 4".


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Million dollar home....
> You can't tell but it's off ground at least 4".


Handyman....contractor that does it all:

it's the only way it will work and besides it's on the back side of the spa. 

Hackestry straight out hackmanship. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Handyman....contractor that does it all:
> 
> it's the only way it will work and besides it's on the back side of the spa.
> 
> ...




I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They need to put something decorative around it to make it ..... Accident proof-ish.

They actually had a pretty big firm do all their previous work. It's amazing what type of crap people get away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> They need to put something decorative around it to make it ..... Accident proof-ish.
> 
> They actually had a pretty big firm do all their previous work. It's amazing what type of crap people get away.


When there is no tub there on the install many times the rough looks just that, ROUGH.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

He said they moved the tub recently. This new tub location was a choice somehow. Just spent my points and tried to color change my name but can't figure it out lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> He said they moved the tub recently. This new tub location was a choice somehow. Just spent my points and tried to color change my name but can't figure it out lol.


Ask for assistance.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Was on a job that was a flipper.
New home owner had me put in some can lights etc. Found this jbox which supposedly was installed to fix the open splices in attic. The inspector listed on report for previous owner to fix. 

These guys are certified hacks to say the least. I notified the home inspector what they did so that he could be aware of these busters. They also had splices hidden in ducts and other areas of the attic.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> I don't know what it is with the drive through's around here...but you gotta be kidding me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You shouldn't be eating that junk zac. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

zac said:


> Was on a job that was a flipper.
> New home owner had me put in some can lights etc. Found this jbox which supposedly was installed to fix the open splices in attic. The inspector listed on report for previous owner to fix.
> 
> These guys are certified hacks to say the least. I notified the home inspector what they did so that he could be aware of these busters. They also had splices hidden in ducts and other areas of the attic.
> ...


they called this fixed!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

circuitman1 said:


> they called this fixed!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Here were some "cut ins" that they added in their "remodel".









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I'm sure at one time it was o.k.?


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

zac said:


> I'm sure at one time it was o.k.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You should be more respectful  This looks like this receptacles final resting place


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

emtnut said:


> You should be more respectful  This looks like this receptacles final resting place


Again you are a nut! 
May it ready in peace.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

zac said:


> Again you are a nut!
> May it ready in peace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thank you ... That's better :innocent:


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Nice mechanical execution.. still a hack work*

"A" for execution.
"F" for the hackery.
This is what happens when a plumber does electrical work:










For the CT locals: this is Splash Car Wash in Fairfield, on Post Rd.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Million dollar home....
> You can't tell but it's off ground at least 4".


Well what did you expect them to do? Turn the lb the other way?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Killing me!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No worries Zac, they were just following the Mexican way of doing things. They probably even smuggled that material over the border.

The sad part about the pipe next to the all-in-one is they could have gone through the garage and into the backside of it, that pipe outside was totally unnecessary.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> No worries Zac, they were just following the Mexican way of doing things. They probably even smuggled that material over the border.
> 
> The sad part about the pipe next to the all-in-one is they could have gone through the garage and into the backside of it, that pipe outside was totally unnecessary.


Good guess on the garage, how did you know? I know that back East the panels are inside. This panel happens to be an FPE. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> Good guess on the garage, how did you know? I know that back East the panels are inside. This panel happens to be an FPE.


Way back when I had some friends in so Cal and went out a few times to visit them. I got familiar with your odd ball panels out there. :icon_wink: Walked through many tract developments under construction and saw how you do things.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> Way back when I had some friends in so Cal and went out a few times to visit them. I got familiar with your odd ball panels out there. :icon_wink: Walked through many tract developments under construction and saw how you do things.



When you do not live in a god forsaken climate like the Northeast, those panels work quite well, other then FPE, Zinsco/Sylvania/Challenger & Eaton BR (Zinsco II) panels.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lady calls me up and tells me her lights aren't working and it just recently happened. So I stop by and pull out the device....










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I had to zoom in to see that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Service Call said:


> I had to zoom in to see that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called her (she's out of the country) and asked her who recently changed the devices? She paused and said she did. I told her that the trim screws were reading 120 and she's lucky nobody got shocked. 
Then she told me it should only take 5 minutes each to fix the 3 ways (she did that to 4 switches. She also questioned why it took me an hour to diagnose this and a few other items. I politely told her that I wasn't charging her and that my services were no longer available. 
I don't walk away from work at all, but I didn't like the way things were going. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

zac said:


> I called her (she's out of the country) and asked her who recently changed the devices? She paused and said she did. I told her that the trim screws were reading 120 and she's lucky nobody got shocked.
> Then she told me it should only take 5 minutes each to fix the 3 ways (she did that to 4 switches. She also questioned why it took me an hour to diagnose this and a few other items. I politely told her that I wasn't charging her and that my services were no longer available.
> I don't walk away from work at all, but I didn't like the way things were going.
> 
> ...


Good move!


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

zac said:


> Lady calls me up and tells me her lights aren't working and it just recently happened. So I stop by and pull out the device....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

zac said:


> I called her (she's out of the country) and asked her who recently changed the devices? She paused and said she did. I told her that the trim screws were reading 120 and she's lucky nobody got shocked.
> Then she told me it should only take 5 minutes each to fix the 3 ways (she did that to 4 switches. She also questioned why it took me an hour to diagnose this and a few other items. I politely told her that I wasn't charging her and that my services were no longer available.
> I don't walk away from work at all, but I didn't like the way things were going.
> 
> ...


No way it's more than 2 mins per switch :no:
5mins to diagnose, 2mins X 4 switches .... 13minute service call ... so I'd say about $27 to fix her all up :biggrin:

errrr, wait ... Is she cute ? :wink:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

emtnut said:


> No way it's more than 2 mins per switch :no:
> 5mins to diagnose, 2mins X 4 switches .... 13minute service call ... so I'd say about $27 to fix her all up [emoji3]
> 
> errrr, wait ... Is she cute ? :wink:


Cute chicks get charged 2x the amount. 
It's hard enough doing this job, distractions make it worse! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I've already committed too much time to just walk away. Ma'am could you come here for a second...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Years ago women cooked cleaned and raised kids with little assistance. Now they have every gadget imaginable... raise brats and messy homes. Nice


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

erics37 said:


> Burgerville USA is the best burger chain joint there is but it's only in Oregon and Washington



Big Ed's, MWC Oklahoma


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Helmut said:


> Big Ed's, MWC Oklahoma


Warriors... Come out to playay.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

zac said:


> I've already committed too much time to just walk away. Ma'am could you come here for a second...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF was someone trying to do here? That couldn't have been easy to pull off (literally), so what problem was being solved that THIS crap was the easiest solution?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

JRaef said:


> WTF was someone trying to do here? That couldn't have been easy to pull off (literally), so what problem was being solved that THIS crap was the easiest solution?


It was existing and the lady bought a new oven. The existing wire was aluminum and only rated for 30 amps. Since they (appliance guys) dropped it off she needed me to upgrade the wire. I pull the oven out and almost left. I had changed the plug on the oven earlier so I was commited. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

zac said:


> I called her (she's out of the country) and asked her who recently changed the devices? She paused and said she did. I told her that the trim screws were reading 120 and she's lucky nobody got shocked.
> Then she told me it should only take 5 minutes each to fix the 3 ways (she did that to 4 switches. She also questioned why it took me an hour to diagnose this and a few other items. I politely told her that I wasn't charging her and that my services were no longer available.
> I don't walk away from work at all, but I didn't like the way things were going.
> 
> ...


she's an a**hole elitist who does not respect blue collar
workers ...you done right by walking ...I may have stuck
around another 5 to see what else I could "find".


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Screw the mess. If I found a sweet drill behind a mess I'd be clicking my heels.


----------



## ElectricMon (Jan 17, 2018)

MHElectric said:


> I grew up eating Del Taco. There was no end to the amount of greasy quesadillas that I could consume as a teenager.
> 
> 
> And then I started ordering the half pound (or full pound, I cant remember) burritos. MAN!!!! I wish they would open up some Del Taco's here in NC. Cheap, easy, greasy, and awesome! :thumbup:


They got them here in north idaho and for 2 or 3 bucks your full from a hot meal


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zac said:


> I've already committed too much time to just walk away. Ma'am could you come here for a second...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One of my personal pet peeves (others may disagree) is posting pictures of the insides of someone's private home when the intention is to call attention to their housekeeping, belongings, or anything other than the actual electrical item of interest. Some people are pigs, some people are neat. Some people are rich, some people are poor. The simple fact is that people have the basic right to live how they wish, particularly in the privacy of their home- same as you have the choice whether to work there or not. I'd mark your picture down in the "not too cool" category.


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

That's what you get when you hire an irrigation guy to do electrical.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Not the worst but I hate telling the homeowner her remodeling contractor shouldn't do electrical work. 

Used to be a dryer, they left the 30 amp breaker in the main, slapped in this sub for a small one bedroom granny flat. This feeds an oven and microwave in the kitchen. Grounds and neutrals not separated and need to pull new 40 amp circuit. The sad thing is it's less than 5 years old and there will be drywall damage.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

zac said:


> Like everyone around these parts I run across some jacked up, cracked up, hackery. This will be my journal to show all, and hopefully protect me if some home burns down!


Farmer Boys!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The picture I believe was Carl's Junior. 
I've been to farmers boys and they're good. 
They actually called me to do some service work! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

At least the romex is protected in concrete[emoji39]









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Arrow3030 said:


> Screw the mess. If I found a sweet drill behind a mess I'd be clicking my heels.


Didn't see that quote earlier. That drill is mine and her name is Betsy! [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I guess it's non combustible due to the cmu block.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Another hack job. Guy runs gas line with pvc, electrical with irrigation pvc! Don't know why he has a combo main as a junction box but he does.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcec (Jul 29, 2018)

Service Call said:


> Here's a way to close off an open box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35492
> ...


And that is just ucking fugly!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

How did this thread get re started agian ?
:sad:


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Because there are lots of idiots out there!








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> How did this thread get re started agian ?
> :sad:


Zombies...:surprise:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> How did this thread get re started agian ?
> :sad:


zac rebooted his own. It’s all good.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The G.C. thankfully has supplied temp power!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

zac said:


> The G.C. thankfully has supplied temp power!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, "Thankfully"?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

JRaef said:


> WTF was someone trying to do here? That couldn't have been easy to pull off (literally), so what problem was being solved that THIS crap was the easiest solution?


BEST post on this thread. He said exactly what everyone was thinking. 


zac said:


> At least the romex is protected in concrete[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down best pic on this thread. That's the kind of thing that makes you laugh out loud and then get the heck out of Dodge as soon as you see it! :vs_laugh:


zac said:


> Another hack job. Guy runs gas line with pvc, electrical with irrigation pvc! Don't know why he has a combo main as a junction box but he does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude Zac - you have seriously got the lions share on nonsense here. It's the never ending cycle of rediculous bull crap.! You're like the salty old cowboy who's seen it all. Thanks for keeping this thread alive, it was worth going back and reading through it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

And federal Pacific breakers.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Haven't we seen this picture in the o/p already, about a Ba-zillon times ?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> Haven't we seen this picture in the o/p already, about a Ba-zillon times ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 138024


Actually it's the first time I posted it. I do recognize that they all look the same. Sorry for your displeasure though. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> Actually it's the first time I posted it. I do recognize that they all look the same. Sorry for your displeasure though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And this is my job not a picture from the internet... but now it is[emoji3].


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

actually that picture has been on this forum many times in the past,
at least four that I can remember,
And it has been on other forums as well
Probably all from differant people.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Actually this is classic...i just took that picture yesterday here in San Diego. If it's been posted before please let me know and I'm running from the job! I know the tenant of the building and have worked on it for about 5 years and never posted or have scene pictures of it. I'm sure you've scene something similar but I'm hoping this isn't the one. Anyways thanks for your input. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> actually that picture has been on this forum many times in the past,
> at least four that I can remember,
> And it has been on other forums as well
> Probably all from differant people.


If it was posted 4 times before, you would have no problem finding at least one of those posts, right?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm, Google can't find an image match either !

:biggrin:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

More fun!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

zac said:


> More fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SoCal Edison must like the revenue from those Halogen floods.  Still a hacked up mess.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

zac said:


> And federal Pacific breakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did you end up doing here, at this beautiful disaster?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> And what did you end up doing here, at this beautiful disaster?


Nothing yet. Have a 60 amp breaker feeding a retail store and a coffee shop. I told them we can't add anything else until a service upgrade is done. The owner of the building obviously doesn't want to pay for that! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

It's just a liquor store.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

At least it matches the paint.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my favorite thread. :smile:


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

zac said:


> Like everyone around these parts I run across some jacked up, cracked up, hackery. This will be my journal to show all, and hopefully protect me if some home burns down!


Well at least he only put in 2 90s. Can't expect too much from a landscaper.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the 90 going back into the building, looks nice


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Found this on a Facebook apprentice group. This belongs here


----------



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

Lol wow this is unreal


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

dronai said:


> Found this on a Facebook apprentice group. This belongs here


Even the plumbing is bizarre -- for it looks all the world like a vent stack has been re-routed above the lid in a way I've never seen before. :vs_laugh: (It's choked.)

As for the rest... one-word: drugs. :surprise:

The CBU looks totally breached -- so much for any fire barrier.

A big, flat NEMA1 can up against the breach would've solved everything in one step. The labor burn must have been tremendous.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

This comes to mind


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> Found this on a Facebook apprentice group. This belongs here


Been there, done that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Working at a customer's house when they showed me this. Husband luckily felt the extension cord and knew something was wrong. The 3 heaters draw a total of 4500 watts! This circuit also feeds a light string and is tapped off kitchen. I guess a handyman installed it for them earlier. I guess the extension cord got pretty hot!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

4500 W @ 120 = 37.5 amps. The load is resistive so with voltage drop, I'd expect to see anywhere from about 30 - 35. 

I'd also expect to see a 20 amp breaker trip in a few minutes........

FPE???

Lol.


----------

